# Prop Building Music



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been building a specific playlist in the iTunes library that perhaps some people may like. It's designed to be a collection of songs that help to motivate you when you're prop building. These songs all have a common element: They hit you hard emotionally. Either by making you bang your head, dance to the beat, touch your heart or activate your brain. The playlist has been boiled down to the zenith of all my Halloween songs collected over the years. Some may not even be Halloween related but sure like listening to them when building props 


_*Artist*_ Song Title _Album_

*Aiden* Cry Little Sister _Lost Boys - The Tribe (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Aiden* One Love (Extinction Remix) _Resident Evil Extinction (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Alice In Chains* Rooster _Terminator Salvation (Original Soundtrack)_
*Ars Arcana* Tyrannos _The Savage Tongue_
*Ars Arcana* Dryka _The Savage Tongue_
*Ars Arcana* Ophidia _The Savage Tongue_
*Ars Arcana* Force Majeure _The Savage Tongue_
*Black Lab* Bulletproof _Technologie_
*Black Lab* New Prayer _Technologie_
*Black Lab* River of Joy _Technologie_
*Black Lab* Living Too Fast _Technologie_
*Black Lab* A Stone's Throw _Technologie_
*Black Lab* This Blood _Technologie_
*Breaking Benjamin* The Diary of Jane (Single Version) _Phobia_
*Charlie Clouser* The Final Test _Saw III (Disc 2) [Original Motion Picture Score]_
*The Chemical Brothers* Galvanize _Push The Button_
*Chris Cornell* You Know My Name _You Know My Name__ - Single_
*Concrete Blonde* Bloodletting [The Vampire Song] _Recollection - The Best Of Concrete Blonde_
*Creature Feature* The Greatest Show Unearthed _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Buried Alive _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Aim For The Head _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Six Foot Deep _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* A Gorey Demise _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Look To the Skies _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* How To Serve Man _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Bound And Gagged _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* The Meek Shall Inherit the Earth _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Corpse In My Bed _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*Creature Feature* Such Horrible Things _The Greatest Show Unearthed_
*The Crystal Method* Bones Theme (Squints Mix By DJ Corporate) _- Single_
*The Crystal Method* Born Too Slow _Legion of Boom (Audio Version)_
*The Crystal Method* Weapons of Mass Destruction _Legion of Boom (Audio Version)_
*The Crystal Method* Acetone _Legion of Boom (Audio Version)_
*The Crystal Method* Name of the Game _Tweekend_
*The Cult* Painted On My Heart _Gone In 60 Seconds_
*The Cult* Fire Woman _Pure Cult - The Singles 1984-1995_
*The Cult* Coming Down (Edit) _Pure Cult - The Singles 1984-1995_
*The Cult* Edie (Ciao Baby) _Sonic Temple (Remastered)_
*Dave Gahan* Kingdom _Hourglass_
*Delirium Dog* Stay _The Scarehouse_
*Delirium Dog* Tomb Sweet Tomb _The Scarehouse_
*Delirium Dog* Killing Floor _The Scarehouse_
*Delirium Dog* Daphnie X _The Scarehouse_
*Don Omar & Juelz Santana Conteo* King of Kings
*Dope Stars Inc.* Beatcrusher _Gigahearts_
*Drowning Pool* Bodies _Sinner_
*E.S. Posthumus* Kalki _Makara_
*E.S. Posthumus* Kuvera _Makara_
*E.S. Posthumus* Indra _Makara_
*E.S. Posthumus* Moonlight Sonata _Makara_
*E.S. Posthumus* Tikal _Unearthed_
*E.S. Posthumus* Pompeii _Unearthed_
*E.S. Posthumus* Unstoppable _Unstoppable - Single_
*Emiliana Torrini* Gollum's Song _The Lord Of The Rings: The Two Towers_
*Epic Score* Distorted Genes _Distorted, Vol. 1 - ES010_
*Epic Score* Bury My Soul _Distorted, Vol. 1 - ES010_
*Epic Score* Siren's Call _Epic Action & Adventure Vol. 4 - ES011_
*Epic Score* I Still Have a Soul _Epic Action & Adventure Vol. 4 - ES011_
*Epic Score* For the Cause _Epic Action & Adventure Vol. 4 - ES011_
*Epic Score* Time Will Remember Us _Epic Action & Adventure Vol. 6 - ES017_
*Epic Score* More Than a Man _Epic Action & Adventure, Vol. 1 - ES001_
*Epic Score* Prepare for the End _Epic Action & Adventure, Vol. 7 - ES018_
*Evanescence* Going Under _Fallen_
*Evanescence* Bring Me to Life _Fallen_
*Evanescence* Haunted _Fallen_
*Evanescence* Tourniquet _Fallen_
*Evanescence* Together Again _Together Again - Single_
*Filter & The Crystal Method* (Can't You) Trip Like I Do _Spawn (The Album)_
*Gary Numan* Halo _Jagged_
*Gary Numan* Jagged _Jagged_
*George Streicher* Satan's Lament _Music of the Macabre_
*Howard Shore & Annie Lennox* Into the West _The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King (Soundtrack from the Motion Picture)_
*Immediate* Prometheus Rising _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Lacrimosa Dominae _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Serenata Immortale _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Imperitum _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Prelude to Paradise _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Spiritus Omnia_ Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Fides en lucius dei _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Shield of Faith _Trailerhead_
*Immediate* Invictus _Trailerhead: Saga_
*Immediate* Fatum Plebis _Trailerhead: Saga_
*James Dooley* Trinity _Position Music -_ _Orchestral Series Vol. 2_
*James Dooley* Dark March _Position Music - Orchestral Series Vol. 2_
*James Dooley* Tribal Adrenaline _Position Music - Orchestral Series Vol. 2_
*John Murphy* Don Abandons Alice _28 Weeks Later (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Junkie XL* Dealing With The Roster _Blade_
*Junkie XL & Dave Gahan* Reload _Radio JXL - A Broadcast from the Computer Hell Cabin_
*Korn* Kidnap the Sandy Claws _Nightmare Revisited_
*Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne* Close My Eyes Forever _Lita_
*London Music Works & Clint Mansell* Requiem for a Tower _Requiem for a Tower Dream - Single_
*Marilyn Manson* This Is the New **** _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Doll-Dagga Buzz-Buzz Ziggety-Zag _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Use Your Fist and Not Your Mouth _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* The Golden Age of Grotesque _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* (s)AINT _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Ka-Boom Ka-Boom _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* ****garden _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Spade _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Para-noir _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* The Bright Young Things _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Better of Two Evils _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* Vodevil _The Golden Age of Grotesque_
*Marilyn Manson* The Love Song _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Personal Jesus _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Mob Scene _Lest_ _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* The Fight Song _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Tainted Love _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* The Dope Show _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Disposable Teens _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Lunchbox _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Tourniquet _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Rock Is Dead _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Get Your Gunn _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* The Nobodies _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* Long Hard Road Out of Hell _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* The Beautiful People _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* The Reflecting God _Lest We Forget_ _- The Best of Marilyn Manson_
*Marilyn Manson* This Is Halloween _Nightmare Revisited_



*Continued....*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*Massive Attack* Angel _Mezzanine_
*Massive Attack* Teardrop _Pure Moods II_
*Meat Beat Manifesto* Prime Audio Soup _The Matrix_
*Michael Andrews & Gary Jules* Mad World _Donnie Darko (Music From the Original Motion Picture Score)_
*Midnight Syndicate* Lost _The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates_
*Midnight Syndicate* Not Your Saviour _The Dead Matter: Cemetery Gates_
*Midnight Syndicate* Mansion In The Mist _The 13th Hour_
*Midnight Syndicate* Hand In Hand Again _The 13th Hour_
*Moby *Flower _Gone In 60 Seconds_
*Moby *Honey _Play_
*Moby *Bodyrock _Play_
*Moby* Extreme Ways _18_
*Moby Feat. MC Lyte & Angie Stone* Jam For The Ladies _18_
*Murray Gold & BBC National Orchestra of Wales* Doctor Who Theme _Dr. Who (Original Television Soundtrack)_
*New Order* Confusion (Pump Panel Reconstruction Mix) _Blade_
*Nine Inch Nails* Just Like You Imagined_ The Fragile_
*Nine Inch Nails* The Hand That Feeds _With Teeth_
*Nine Inch Nails* Capital G _Year Zero_
*Nox Arcana* Highland Storm _Blood of the Dragon_
*The Orb* Little Fluffy Clouds _Adventures Beyond The Ultraworld (Disc 1)_
*P.O.D.* Boom (The Crystal Method Remix) _The Crystal Method - Community Service_
*Pink Floyd* Run Like Hell _Pulse [Live] [Disc 2]_
*Powerman 5000* Supernova Goes Pop _Tonight the Stars Revolt_
*Powerman 5000* The Son of X-51 _Tonight the Stars Revolt_
*Powerman 5000 & DJ Lethal* Good Times Roll _Tonight the Stars Revolt_
*The Prodigy* Smack My ***** Up _The Fat Of The Land_
*The Prodigy* Funky **** _The Fat Of The Land_
*The Prodigy* Serial Thrilla _The Fat Of The Land_
*The Prodigy* Mind Fields _The Fat Of The Land_
*The Prodigy* Narayan _The Fat Of The Land_
*The Prodigy* Climbatize _The Fat Of The Land_
*Propellerheads* Spybreak (Short One) _The Matrix_
*Rage Against the Machine* Sleep Now In the Fire _The Battle of Los Angeles_
*Rage Against The Machine* Renegades Of Funk (The Crystal Method Remix) _The Crystal Method - Community Service_
*Rage Against The Machine* Wake Up _The Matrix_
*Red Rider* Lunatic Fringe _Classic Rock_
*Rob Dougan* Clubbed To Death (Kurayamino Mix) _The Matrix_
*Rob Lane* Opening Titles _John Adams (Music from the HBO Miniseries)_
*Rob Zombie* The Scorpion Sleeps _Educated Horses_
*Rob Zombie* The Devil's Rejects _Educated Horses_
*Rob Zombie* Living Dead Girl _Hellbilly Deluxe_
*Rob Zombie* Demonoid Phenomenon _Hellbilly Deluxe_
*Rob Zombie* Spookshow Baby _Hellbilly Deluxe_
*Rob Zombie* Meet the Creeper _Hellbilly Deluxe_
*Rob Zombie* What? _Hellbilly Deluxe 2_
*Rob Zombie *Dragula (Hot Rod Herman Remix) _The Matrix_
*Rob Zombie* Superbeast _Rob Zombie: Past, Present & Future_
*Rob Zombie* Feel so Numb _Rob Zombie: Past, Present & Future_
*Rob Zombie* Never Gonna Stop (The Red Red Kroovy)_ Rob Zombie: Past, Present & Future_
*Rob Zombie* Demon Speeding _Rob Zombie: Past, Present & Future_
*Rob Zombie* Girl On Fire _Rob Zombie: Past, Present & Future_
*Rob Zombie* Bring Her Down (To Crippletown) _The Sinister Urge (Bonus Track Version)_
*Rob Zombie* Scum of the Earth _The Sinister Urge (Bonus Track Version)_
*Rob Zombie & Howard Stern* The Great American Nightmare _Past, Present & Future_
*Silversun Pickups* Panic Switch_ Swoon_
*Static-X* Cold _Machine_
*Static-X* Control It _Shadow Zone_
*Static-X* Dirthouse _Start a War_
*Static-X* My Damnation _Start a War_
*Static-X* Push It _Wisconsin Death Trip_
*Static-X* Bled for Days _Wisconsin Death Trip_
*Static-X* Love Dump _Wisconsin Death Trip_
*Submersed* Better Think Again _Immortal Verses_
*Tiger Army* Oogie Boogie's Song (Bonus Track) _Nightmare Revisited_
*Tomoyasu Hotei* Battle Without Honor or Humanity _Electric Samurai (The Noble Savage)_
*Tyler Bates* To Victory _300 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Tyler Bates* The Hot Gates _300 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Tyler Bates* No Mercy (Based Upon Themes by Elliot Goldenthal) _300 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Tyler Bates* Fever Dream _300 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Tyler Bates* To Victory (Philip Steir's Sacrifice for Sparta Remix) _300 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)_
*Van Helsings' Curse* The Tubular Hell: Watching, Wanting, Waiting / The Signs / The Time / Words _Oculus Infernum: A Halloween Tale_
*Van Helsings' Curse* Let the Pain Begin _Oculus Infernum: A Halloween Tale_
*Zombie Girl* Blood, Brains & Rock'n Roll _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Creature of the Night _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Living Dead Superstars _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Go Zombie _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Creepy Crawler (Album Edit) _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* The Darkness _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Today _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Gonna Getcha _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Funeral Pyre _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_
*Zombie Girl* Prey _Blood, Brains & Rock 'N' Roll_

So, who can add to this list? Always looking for some more


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Lordy Lordy, I do love your taste in music. Alice In Chains, Chemical Bros., Annie Lennox, Korn, Massive Attack, Michael Andrews/ Gary Jules, Massive Attack, MEAT BEAT MANIFESTO *WOOT!*, NIN, Nox Arcana, Rage Against the Machine, Rob Zombie, Zombie Girl.
Love love love it!

Can I throw some on the pile?...

John Morris - The Belgian Circus Episode
Beats Antique - Roustabout; Slapdash Era; Dope Crunk
Ed Wood - Main Theme
Ministry - Every Day is Halloween; NWO
Beau and Evelyn Cassidy - Halloween Party
Lambert, Hendricks & Ross - Halloween Spooks
Base Burners - Haunted Bayou
The Swing Rays - Hell-O-Ween
Vernian Process - Interlude II - Into the Shadows
The Changelings - 11:59 PM Oct. 30
Ron O'Dell - Mad Scientist Rag
(Re-visited by Ilya) - Ma Lumiere Noire
Amon Tobin - Nightlife; Bloodstone; untitled
Unextraordinary Gentlemen - Open Arms, Empty Air
Gry & FM Einheit - Parfume for Phantoms
Sanguinem Mittere - Perle de Lune
Johnny Hollow - anything by them, but especially their first album
Elvis Presley - (You're the) Devil in Disguise
Def Tones - Change (In the House of Flies)
Jill Tracy - The Fine Art of Poisoning
Jill Tracy & the Malcontent Orchestra - Into the Land of Phantoms (Nosferatu soundtrack)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for adding to this  I really like the Def Tones sound. Gonna have to explore their stuff more.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool Terra, the bass player Zombie Nick from Aiden played the lead character in my sons band's new video...they are good friends. (My son's lead guitarist for New Years Day).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Found the song_ 'I was Right'_ on YouTube and love the California punk pop sound it has. Was that the video you were talking about?


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra said:


> Found the song_ 'I was Right'_ on YouTube and love the California punk pop sound it has. Was that the video you were talking about?


I was right video is pre Jake, lol. My kid was hired in Febuary, 2011. 

The new EP Mechanical Heart is being released next month. The video is released next week, ( song is ~ 2 in the Chest, One in the Heart). Its an actual soundstage type production video with all the actors and extras and what not. 

Heres a recent show~ 






This is a warm up for the Vans Warped tour this summer....Jake is the Blonde guitarist, lol. 

Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That really rocks(!) ... especially with your son. You must be soooo proud


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

on first glance at you Terra it wouldn't seem this would be your type of music you just look so....reserved...lol. 

Love the lists! So cool.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra said:


> That really rocks(!) ... especially with your son. You must be soooo proud


Thanks, yeah, i'm extremely proud of this kid. He's only 17 and playing clubs on the Sunset Strip....he even has to wait outside the 21 and over clubs until showtime, then he can go right to the stage, then has to go right back outside.. lol.. its soo funny. but he's living his dream!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> on first glance at you Terra it wouldn't seem this would be your type of music you just look so....reserved...lol.
> 
> Love the lists! So cool.


heheh. Call it my wild streak


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> on first glance at you Terra it wouldn't seem this would be your type of music you just look so....reserved...lol.


Took the words right outta my mouth, LOL.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra's an undercover headbanger...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You know, I'm weird, I just tend to not have music on or whatever I'm into at the moment. Like right now it'd be the new Roger Clyne album or the new CeeLo album.

One year when I was making hard candy for Christmas, I listened to Meatloaf & the soundtrack to Rent. My husband thought I was nuts.


----------



## danorth (Jan 24, 2010)

You need some Type O Negative....super vampire sounding.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of matt fink's stuff. So that's always in rotation.


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for the new suggestions. Been traveling this week so haven't had a chance to hear them. Looking forward to it


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Heard this song on _*Elvira's Movie Macabre *_and can't get enough of it!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice songs everyone!



Here's a few more just added:

Blur: Song 2





 



Deftones: Change





 


Korn: Coming Undone





 

Dancing Pigeons: Ritalin


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

An update with the new songs added:

Hole in my Heart - Black Lab
Enemy - Chris Cornell
Make Some Noise - Crystal Method
Molossus - Batman Begins
Gothic Power - X-ray Dog (I think)
The entire Inception motion picture soundtrack
Recognizer - Tron Legacy
Voices from Hell - Lorenzo Piggici
Imminence - Lorenzo Piggici
Diamond Eyes - Deftones
My Own Summer - Deftones
Digital Bath - Deftones

Plus these stand-outs:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

New songs added:

Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot:








Corner Stone Cues - Ten Years Kashmir II:










Got these two great songs from another thread here...
The Eels - Fresh Blood:








Nick Cave - Red Right Hand:


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

What?!?! Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see Godsmack? "Vampires" great tune! I like all of there stuff. When building props with my haunt club buddies, we jam to Godsmack, Disturbed, Nikelback, Manson...


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

thought I'd post the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6KFSphpYAk


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Love this mans lyrics... right up there with Emily Dickinson ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDMgd-WwbQ


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you heard Oingo Boingo's Insanity?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Misdomt said:


> What?!?! Maybe I missed it, but I didn't see Godsmack? "Vampires" great tune! I like all of there stuff. When building props with my haunt club buddies, we jam to Godsmack, Disturbed, Nikelback, Manson...


You didn't miss it becuase I hadn't heard of them which is a surprise to me. Always looking at the 'You may also like..." on iTunes and they hadn't mentioned it. That Vampire song is terrific. Serinity also sounds great. Twno new adds!



stickman6 said:


> Love this mans lyrics... right up there with Emily Dickinson ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDMgd-WwbQ


Interesting lyrics to me sure. Rap isn't my thing but is has a nice, deep beat.



Ravenous222 said:


> Have you heard Oingo Boingo's Insanity?


Speaking of interesting lyrics... LOVE this song! It's added the playlist, thanks!


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah wait, I forgot about this one. This one's more humorous but still a fun song non the less.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HA HA HA! That's hilarious!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

This one's refrain will light a fire under ya! 


Ill Skillz ft. Dub FX "Fire Everyday"


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> This one's refrain will light a fire under ya!
> 
> 
> Ill Skillz ft. Dub FX "Fire Everyday"


That's a cool song Raven.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

A rocked-out version of the piano theme from one of the best worst movies of all time.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

repo_man said:


> A rocked-out version of the piano theme from one of the best worst movies of all time.


That's a very interesting song. Not my cup of tea... but cool.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not smart enough to post a vid or link to the song... and it may not quite fit your (somewhat) darker style of music.... but... my halloween playlist ALWAYS has to have AFI's verison of Halloween.... more just fast and maybe not suited to prop building... (please forgive me Misfits fans for skipping them in favor of AFI) but AFI-Halloween always gets my blood pumping!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Not bad at all. Had never heard of it before. Thanks!

Here's how you embed videos: While you are replying in the comment box look above and you will see an icon that looks like a filmstrip. Click on it and it will give you a place to post the URL of the page of the video at YouTube. Here's that video of AFI's Halloween:


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> This one's refrain will light a fire under ya!
> 
> 
> Ill Skillz ft. Dub FX "Fire Everyday"



RHC! I LOVE this for organizing and planning and well - I guess I must play it over and over today for sure! (naturally now, I must vacuum in my bikini and coconut bra!! Makes me feel like I am in the Bahamas while I am working around the house and setting up prop building tables in my duh duh duh...basement!! EEEEK!!!) VERY COOL! 

Why did I not see this entire thread last year?!! TERRA - this totally ROCKS!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> RHC! I LOVE this for organizing and planning and well - I guess I must play it over and over today for sure! (naturally now, I must vacuum in my bikini and coconut bra!! Makes me feel like I am in the Bahamas while I am working around the house and setting up prop building tables in my duh duh duh...basement!! EEEEK!!!) VERY COOL!
> 
> Why did I not see this entire thread last year?!! TERRA - this totally ROCKS!!




Lol! Pics, or it didn't happen!  Slightly off topic with respect to prop building music, but if you like the lyrical style, check out Dub FX's vids. He's a incredibly talented guy from Australia...& one that is constantly in my playlist. He uses no instruments, just his voice & a few FX stomp boxes...and an absolutely outstanding vocal range he has!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lol! Pics, or it didn't happen!  Slightly off topic with respect to prop building music, but if you like the lyrical style, check out Dub FX's vids. He's a incredibly talented guy from Australia...& one that is constantly in my playlist. He uses no instruments, just his voice & a few FX stomp boxes...and an absolutely outstanding vocal range he has!


First video I grabbed and loved it! This one has the bonus of showing how he makes his music. It has 12 million views too, WOW and Thanks!:


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Terra said:


> First video I grabbed and loved it! This one has the bonus of showing how he makes his music. It has 12 million views too, WOW and Thanks!:
> 
> *snip*


Your welcome!  Yeah, that's how he started out...as a street performer in Melborne(?) I think. He's finally getting his dues, and has been collaborating w/ some of the bigger underground studios in the U.K. of late. I hope he makes it big, because he has 10 times the talent of any of those mainstream "artists", imho.


----------



## sweetchef666 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow what a fantastic list


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

those of you mentioning Godsmack haven't mentioned Voodoo yet...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

sweetchef666 said:


> wow what a fantastic list


Hey thanks. I've been listening to the playlist for 3 years now. When it starts getting old, just add a new batch of songs. Loving the help I'm getting here for that.



Si-cotik said:


> those of you mentioning Godsmack haven't mentioned Voodoo yet...


Speaking of a new batch... Oh YEAH! That one is added:


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

how's this one?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> how's this one?


That's pretty good. Thanks


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, I was really enjoying this thread and couldn't help but throw my two cents in here. As a prop builder who couldn't imagine creating anything without some sort of ambient music flowing in the background, I thought I'd post some of my favorite prop building songs. 

No particular order......

Meg Lee Chin-Scarecrow.......A song I describe as hauntingly beautiful. Also do yourselves a favor and check out Ministry's original version of this song....An industrial classic!





Ministry-Khyber Pass.......Just raw primal drumbeats mixed with the mid-eastern wailings of Liz Consta. Takes me to a different place entirely.





Ministry-No W........Very political yes, but its totally overshawdowed by the hard hitting guitar riffs of this song. This one gets me pumped!




Yes....Thats Al Jourgensen's rendition of "O' Fortuna" in the intro.

White Zombie-Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls .....Yes this song was in the Beavis and Butthead movie. Like you've never been in an embarrassing situation either!?! This is what I imagine the metal soundtrack to Hell would sound like.





Rob Zombie.....This guy is the king in my MP3 player! He had his own haunted house and directs horror movies and sings about monsters!!! If Rob Zombie wasn't a famous rockstar, he'd be a home haunter too!

Reload.....An often overlooked classic of his because of the overplayed radio classics like Living Dead Girl and Dragula.





Everybody Scream....A real fun song from the House of 1000 Corpses soundtrack. This one gets played at my Halloween party too! RZ's homage to the Creature Feature Shows of late night local broadcast stations.





Fantomas-Spider Baby.......This was a remake of the original theme song to the 1968 Horror flick Spiderbaby. The original has Lon Chaney singing the lyrics. Give that one a listen too!





Keep this thread alive folks.....Been one my favorites.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WOOT! Some great new songs Cyclone Jack. Love the Meg Lee song and Zombie's Ratfinks and Reload. Big Zombie fan here too. To me, the quintessential prop building music artist.

Went on a cover search a while back and here's some new gems:

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Higher Ground







The Outlaws - Ghost Riders








Breaking Benjamin - Enjoy the Silence









The Cure - Purple Haze









Huge surprise with this one. Believe it or not this is Johnny Cash singing NIN's Hurt. All kinds of awesome here:








Finally, not Halloween related but cool none-the-less. Alien Ant Farm doing Michael Jackson's Smooth Criminal:


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Or there's always the 80's montage music. You could make a prop-building montage! lol


----------

